# Interface IrDA para el puerto serial



## 0ptimus

Las motherboards que se venden actualmente ya no traen los conectores para el modulo IR, por donde acostumbraba a conectar mi celular... bueno ya tenía hecho este modulo entonces imaginé que al ponerle un max232 podría conectarlo al puerto serial e instalarlo en windows como  un "Cable serie que utiliza el protocolo IrDA".

Sin embargo hasta ahora no lo he podido hacer funcionar... no hay errores en el cableado del modulo de recepción y transmisión... los probé en la mobo de un amigo y funcionan perfectamente.

Como es necesario sacar la polarización del mismo puerto serie, para el max232 usé la configuración que aparece en el data cable para nokia que encontré aqui mismo donde utilizan un 78L05 para pasar el voltaje de 12 a 5v.

Para visualizar mejor la actividad del puerto incluí leds de monitoreo, pero cuando habilito el puerto como IrDA, los dos leds quedan prendidos y se supone que el comportamiento adecuado de ellos es: uno que se enciende cuando se estan enviano pulsos desde el puerto, y el otro solo se enciende cuando se está recibiendo pulsos.  Pero los dos aparecen encendidos, se ve que windows esta haciendolo funcionar correctamente por que el led de transmisión aumenta su intensidad periodicamente... lo que es tipico en el protocolo irda, sin embargo el otro led debería estar apagado a menos que se acercara una fuente de infrarrojos y no es asi.

les agradecería que me ayudaran a encontrar la configuracion del max que debo usar.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola 0ptimus,

El problema de tu circuito radica en que partiste de un concepto errado, el protocolo IrDA es un protocolo serial que aunque parecido en forma al RS-232, es muy distinto en fondo. Una explicación simple es que el protocolo IrDA es una versión comprimida del RS-232, y esto es así, debido a su medio de transmisión.

Para acoplar el protocolo IrDA al RS-232 se utiliza un circuito que cumple la función de modular y demodular la señal, por lo regular se utiliza integrados de aplicación especifica, así que es muy poco probable que puedas conseguir el circuito y llevar a buen termino tu interface IrDA-RS232.


Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## 0ptimus

Entonces que es el cable serial que utiliza protocolo IRDA?, si lo agrego al hardware aparece entre los dispositivos infrarojos...

ademas no estoy seguro pero creo que puede funcionar... hoy le quité la polarización desde el puerto serial y esto y alimentando el circuito desde una fuente de 5 voltios... el problema que tengo es que los niveles de voltaje son muy parecidos un "1" es 5.25 y un "0" es 4.65, enmtonces no se que puedo hacer ahí... si le pongo un smith trigger tomaría toda la trama como unos ademas aumentaría el tiempo de conmutación y produciría retardo.

sera que mi max232 está dañado? lo cableé tal cual esta en el data cable para nokia... está bien asi o debo intentar otra configuración? por que en el datasheet dice que los capacitores son de 1uf por cierto...

agrego que por la variación de la intensidad que se alcanza a ver en los led de monitoreo, se ve que funciona tal cual estaba funcionando en la board de mi amigo donde tenía conectado el circuito directamente. Mi problema radica en discriminar bien los niveles de voltaje.. como lo hago?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola Optimus,

Por mas optimista que estés el circuito como lo tienes no te funcionara.
Así utilices los niveles de voltaje correcto, el problema real es el tiempo por bit, que en el protocolo IrDA es mucho menor que en el RS-232, por eso mencione que se podía entender al IrDA como una versión comprimida del RS-232.

Para utilizar un MAX232 tienes que tener otro integrado que “descomprima” los pulsos enviados por el modulo IrDA.


Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## spiderchibcha

Mira este links 
http://www.eyetap.org/~tangf/irda_sir_linux.html

No lo detalle....tal vez no sea nada....pero aja...


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola spiderchibcha,

Bienvenido al foro!

Agradezco tu aporte, el circuito es de mucha ayuda y además menciona el integrado que necesita Optimus para que su interface funcione, el MCP2120.

Aquí les dejo alguna información adicional:

TFDS4500 Serial Infrared Transceiver datasheet:

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/datasheet/pdf/66/669844.html


MCP2120 Infrared Encoder Decoder datasheet:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/21618a.pdf


Microchip MCP2120/MCP2150 Developer's Kit User's Guide:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/51246c.pdf


Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## cox

Hola optimus queria saber en si has logrado algo relativo a este tema, en que anda tu proyecto, etc.

Recien descubro este foro, y antes de largarme a armar algo como esto queria saber tu opinion, nuevamente, a que punto has llegado.

De mi parte me interesa esto porque a mi hermana le regalaron un telefono celular para su cumpleaños este fin de semana y viene con un puerto de comunicaciones infrarojo para utilizar un soft desde una pc. Como mi compu no trae este puerto, estoy evaluando las posibilidades de armar algo, ya que los conversores que se venden en el pais son USB y salen caros..

Bueno, un saludo a todos.


----------



## Marcelo

Aquí hay un proyecto para hacer una interfaz IRDa por si le quieren hechar un ojo, usa el TFDS4500:

http://uashem.com/pageid-201.html

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## cox

Marcelo, sip, ya habia visto este tipo de circuitos pero... se te ocurre algo para quien NO tiene esa caracteristica en el mother?

digo, 4 ojos ven mas q 2 .... 

un saludo a todos.


----------



## Marcelo

No se que consecuencia tendría debido al protocolo  pero, si conectas los pines de este circuito al puerto serial usando un MAX232 y luego configuras en el Setup (Bios) de la máquina, los seriales a IrDA , ¿No funcionaría?

Una de las máquinas que tengo no tiene header para infrarojos pero puedo configurar los protocolos de los seriales a ASKIR e IrDA.

La fuente de 5V la haces con un 7805.

No se, la verdad que nunca me preocupe por esto, pero me parece que pudiera funcionar.

En el minitutorial de PWM (Documentación) está el esquema de la fuente y del MAX232 por si quieres probar.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Emmanuel Pérez

Hola, yo me estoy “iniciando” en el mundo de la electronica y quisiera saber si alguien tiene información clara (en español) sobre cómo hacer un IrDA.

Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## 0ptimus

Abandone el proyecto... como decía li-Ion hay que usar el integrado adaptador de señales.

lo que pude hacer fue cambair las señales de polares a unipolares y viceversa, y montajes que eran muy sensibles y de rapida respuesta.

lo ultimo que quedaba era acomodar el ancho de los pulsos irda a los rs232, lo intenté hacer con un 16F84 y en teoría funicionaba a las mil maravillas pero cuando quemamos el micro la historia fue otra... con un osciloscopio se vió que al hacer la conversión se introduce un ratardo y un ensanchamiento de los pulsos mayor que el esperado por lo que el receptor no es capaz de discriminar la señal como IRDA...

definitivamente el tratamiento de señales no es algo sencillo, para evitarse dolores de cabeza mejor comprar lo que está hecho o buscar otras posibilidades de conexión...


----------



## rafodeth

estube busque que busque  encontre esto epero que sirva de algo este dispositivo se llam usb/ir brige controler stir4200 le mando la documentacion para que lo cheken no me permite subir el archivo le pongo el link

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/T/I/R/STIR4200S.shtml


----------



## LMarVg

Hola a todos me gustarìa saber si alguien tiene información sobre el protocolo de transmisión IrDA, es decir si tiene bytes de control, de direccion y el tiempo de transmisión, es para comunicar 2 pic.


----------



## 0b1w4n

Veo que este tema esta muerto desde hace unos cuantos años! pero ese decoder/encoder no se puede hacer con un arduino?


----------



## Scooter

Seguramente. La pregunta es ¿hay alguien o algo que use IrDA en 2014?
Hace un lustro que no lo uso para nada. Ningún aparato de los que me quedan vivos lo soporta.
El hardware del IrDA son dos led y dos fotodiodos. El software es inmenso, el protocolo tiene mas capas que una cebolla. En su día leí la documentación y casi me pongo a llorar.


----------



## 0b1w4n

Bueno hay algunas calculadoras y registradores que las usan, particularmente tengo un medidor/registrador de caudal de liquidos por ultrasonido (transport-pt878), que para transmitir los los archivos de los registros usa la interfaz IrDA, la conexion la realizabamos por un dongle IrDA a Serial la cual se averio y aqui en Venezuela no se consigue por eso ando buscando alternativas. Por lo que he leido aparte del protocolo hay limites en el diodo receptor para la transmision de datos, al menos en los que se consiguen en las tiendas de electronica.

He buscado en la web y con arduino no he conseguido ningun proyecto similar solo la lectura de controles remotos de TVs o afines, supongo que es por lo que mecionas de lo complejo del protocolo.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter

Ya no recuerdo pero tenia unos PDF con la documentación .

En su día hice un lector de teclado PS2 que lo convertía a IrDA para que lo leyese un pda con palmOS pero eso solo era IrDA en la codificación de los bytes, no tenía ninguna capa mas por encima. Cada scancode se convertía auna cadena de cuatro bytes IR.

Compra un dongle USB-IrDA, en DX.com habían baratos


----------



## Lluisalm

Hola muy buenas he creado un post por que no sabia que esta*B*a este por aqui lo he bo*r*rado para que no se sature esto 
Mi post era por si sabeis como puedo recibir informacion a traves de irda

En principio mi idea era recibir la señal en un pic16f777 ya que es el que estoy utilizando en clase, del protocolo irda no he entrado mucho en profundidad  por lo que se es que es muy parecido a RS232 lo que se modula por ancho de pulso que es 3/16 de la velocidad de transmison ya tengo un integrado para de*s*codificarlo que es el TIR1000 pero lo que se me resiste es poner un diodo que reciba la señal he probado el IRM3001 pero el datasheet de este no muestra ningun esquema por lo que he utilizado el esquema de tfds4500 por que este no lo encuentro por ningun sitio. 
Alguien sabe de algun integrado o como hacer el monta*J*e de un fototransistor??


----------



## Scooter

El fototansistor o fotodiodo del leen sin mas el problema es que la señal IrDA no es igual que una señal uart
En el PC parece que es todo igual porque se usa el terminal en un puerto serie 'como si nada' pero en medio hay un protocolo muy muy lioso y unas señales que se parecen, pero muy poco.

Ya no me acuerdo pero mas o menos...
El serie rs232 da niveles mientras que el IrDA hace pequeños pulsos cortos en su lugar; un pulso es un 1 y sin pulso es un 0 (o al revés, no recuerdo) con unos monoestables se podría convertir la capa física de niveles a pulsos, o por software, eso no sería muy grave. En el proyecto que hice yo lo hice con soft.
El mogollón viene después.

He buceado algo en mi disco duro y he encontrado esto, espero que te oriente.
Son documentos antiguos,espero no quebrantar ningún copyright, no tengo ni idea de si siguen disponibles en las webs de donde los saqué; el tema IrDA me da a mi que está muy obsoleto ya.


----------



## Lluisalm

Muchas gracias scooter por toda tu ayuda al final lo he conseguido he utilizado un receptor/transmisor llamado irm3001 conectado a un codificado/decodificafo llamado Tir1000 este de encarga de ensanchar el pulso he conectado la salida al micro i ja recibo la clave correcta. Muchas gracias por todo me has sido de gran ayuda


----------



## Scooter

Me alegro de haber sido útil


----------

